# Heres My 2008 Display



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi I am new to the forum but wanted to share my display. Any feedback or comments would be greatly appriciated

Here are some Pictures of it


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are some videos of my FCG

My FCG is hooked up to a wiper motor and is being powered by a computer power supply.

Here are 2 video links


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Mib*

I also built a monster in a box, this also uses a wiper motor but it is powerd by 12v dc adapter.

For this I wanted it to be triggered but I didn't really know how to rig up a circuit to do this. I went out to walmart and bought a motion light and took it apart. I mounted the sensor outside of the box, and put a socket adapter that allows you to plug a cord into it plus a bulb and used this to power everything. Here a some pics. The paint was kind of a last minute thing and I plan on sanding it down over the winter and doing it over.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is the video to my MIB sorry if its a little dark


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! Nice FCG & MIB, the movement is great in the ghost, nice work.:jol:


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Fog Chiller*

I also made a fog chiller using an old cooler and some pipe and chicken wire. I then attached about 6 feet of drainage tile to it. I wish I would have taken some pictures during the day the night ones just don't do it justice. Here are some pics.

Fingers crossed not repost corrections after this.....


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

ty Scary Godmother


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Here is my Cemetery*

This is some pictures of my cemetery haunt I have a few ideas for next year to try to improve it.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Our Witch*

And our little witch


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Our yard*

And here is our completed yard ty to all members of haunt forum whose posts and instructions help me make this a great halloween for all the kids in my town. My Final count was 146 trick or treaters thats up 60 from last year and up 116 from the 30 the nieghbours told us we would get when we moved here. 
You will see my FCG in the window in a couple of them this is before I made the frame and got my motor. I rigged it up to the curtain rod and used a oscillating fan with fishing line tied to the ghost to move it. Gave it enough movement to draw attention. Just a little tip for those who don't want to make the frame.

































let me know what you think of the big green skull inflatable thinking of doing away with it next year.

thanks 
Jason


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow Fig...nice looking haunt...good job


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 1, 2008)

The yard looks great.

I'm interested in knowing which plans you used for the FCG and the monster in the box.. I'd love to add both next year! Perhaps even make it a monster/zombie in a coffin or something along those lines..

How many TOTs?

:jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice job -fog looks great


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great Job.. Love the FCG he looks definately like a spectre


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

I used a combination of both

http://phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html

http://www.kickthefog.com/crank_ghost.htm

to make my FCG and then used tide to blue the cheese cloth and the skull and hands are those cheap plastic ones you buy from walmart. They have a little bit of glow paint on them I will probably be adding more paint to them next year, and maybe some LED eyes. A computer power supply was used to power it and the hook up instructions that were the most helpful were scarry terry's at

http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm

The monster in a box I just made a box myself just screwed a bunch of stuff together. The mechanics I used a wiper motor and a 12v dc adapter to power it. i used

http://www.markshauntedgarage.com/halloween/2004/box.php

as a guide for the mechanism. The motion light I used has 2 setting test or 10 min. I didn't want it to run for 10 min., so I set it to test. The test setting runs only for 5 secs. unless someone is still in front of it, then it stays on which works great. I picked up the motion light for about $12. A portable disk man on repeat provided sound with a set of powered computer speakers hooked up to the output. I used a seperate power supply to run the cd player so you wouldn't have to keep pushing play on the cd player, and then plug the powered speakers into the motion light socket adapter so that the sound would only come out when activated.

lol hope that helps


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Great! I like it.


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

figstimpy said:


> And here is our completed yard ty to all members of haunt forum whose posts and instructions help me make this a great halloween for all the kids in my town. My Final count was 146 trick or treaters thats up 60 from last year and up 116 from the 30 the nieghbours told us we would get when we moved here.
> You will see my FCG in the window in a couple of them this is before I made the frame and got my motor. I rigged it up to the curtain rod and used a oscillating fan with fishing line tied to the ghost to move it. Gave it enough movement to draw attention. Just a little tip for those who don't want to make the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


I always put mine in the middle of my graveyard.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks very good. How about a how to on your ghost? I am not that mechanically inclined...


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

these 3 sites will really help you if you have any questions feel free to ask

http://phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html

http://www.kickthefog.com/crank_ghost.htm

http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

heres a picture of me in my halloween costume


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice job! I kinda like the skull... not sure why.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, I need to put together one of those Monster in a Box props. Nice stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the yard set up
looks good all lit up
Put the skull on the roof or in garage lit up by itself. I would use that on my screenhouse roof it's cool
nice FCG and MIB good job


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It all looks really great. Your fog looks just like how I wanted mine to be. Great job.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

thinking of putting a Y on the intake pipe of my chiller next year and running 2 foggers into it and try to get the time right so they go off a different times


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the ghost turned out really really well.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, you have some serious skills for haunting!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you have done a great job!!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice! I really like the monster in the box. And the fog really looks heavy and hugged the ground really well. Audio is good too. Seems as if you really have a talent for this. Excellent job.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job!!! love the monster in a box, with the red it in ( I want one of those), the fcg is cool, and fantasitc fog ( I want that too)


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I really liked your yard Fig. The FCG came out great. Smooth movement. What did you use for its arm length? I really couldn't detect anything showing through in the videos and that made it look particularly spooky to me, like he had no solid form and was just a floating translucent mass.

Your ground fog was textbook quality. What temp did you have up there in Canada that night?

You picked great props to make -- the M-I-B came out really well. Nice photos of it too. Initially I thought the fingers were painted on so if anything I would suggest making them more visible. Otherwise for a first time out the "box" you hit a home run IMO.

The inflatable--since he takes up a lot of space and is fully lit too, I was thinking maybe if his light only flashed on occasionally or flickered it would be more scary and catch your attention. 

BTW I really liked those eyeballs you had in the gravesite. Where there three of them total? Curious what exactly they were. Don't think I've seen them before in anyone's pictures. When I saw them I had an idea of creating a cave or tunnel and having the eyeballs near each other a few feet up and fog coming out of the tunnel so it would look like some multi-eyed monster maybe. They're a cool prop and inspire.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

I used a 12" crank arm for my fcg, and 16" arms on the frame. The eyes I think I bought at canadian tire a couple of years ago on clearance after halloween. There are actually 4 of them and they fade and change from green to red. Oh yeah and as for the temperature that night, we had a above average temp. i think it was around 10 or 12 degrees Celcius .
Thank you for the suggestions on the MIB I will see what I can do.


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat stuff!


----------

